# Amelanistic + Snow



## Seventh (Feb 4, 2007)

just a quick one for the corn breeders...what come out of Amelanistic + Snow? i was told Opal but i'm 99% sure its Amelanistic + Lavender to get an Opal? can anyone help me out?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Opal is a combination of amel and lavender. 

If you simply bred a snow and an amel you would get 100% amel het anery


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah, thats the reason opals are higher priced, cause of the lavender input


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> yeah, thats the reason opals are higher priced, cause of the lavender input


not much mate, prices have bombed (think i said in 2004 they would lol)


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> not much mate, prices have bombed (think i said in 2004 they would lol)


 
What sort of prices are they going for now?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

captaincaveman said:


> What sort of prices are they going for now?


was ashop selling opals for 90 not so long ago..
expect them to be 60-70 end of summer.. SERIOUSLY


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> was ashop selling opals for 90 not so long ago..
> expect them to be 60-70 end of summer.. SERIOUSLY


 
woah that has bombed, good for buyers though:mf_dribble:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah i know...
i never did like them
there was some at hamm, they were 155e, so a lot for europe


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

U get any corns at hamm?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, yeah this will make you laugh... you know i dont like granites? lol, yep i got some..
they look ok actually, i might have to change my mind on them


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, yeah this will make you laugh... you know i dont like granites? lol, yep i got some..
> they look ok actually, i might have to change my mind on them


 
ive done that before with some morphs, i never liked stripes but they grew on me, are they babies. I reckon granites are really nice, do they have any strong colours too them?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i will put up some pics in the next day or two..mind you i'm seein u tomorrow lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> i will put up some pics in the next day or two..mind you i'm seein u tomorrow lol


yeah, that still on? i'm hoping its right though, amanda really like it too, unusual colour(well for me:lol2: )


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

at the mo is it mate... i got quite a lot on and i have to go to work too... but right now yes, worst case i ill go with you wednesday after i wake up, that way there is no hurry.
i'm sure mat wont mind hanging on 2 days if needed though.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> at the mo is it mate... i got quite a lot on and i have to go to work too... but right now yes, worst case i ill go with you wednesday after i wake up, that way there is no hurry.
> i'm sure mat wont mind hanging on 2 days if needed though.


 
yeah whenever's easiest for ya dude:no1:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> was ashop selling opals for 90 not so long ago..
> expect them to be 60-70 end of summer.. SERIOUSLY


:mf_dribble:mmmmmmmmmm opals..................................!!!

another couple of years, and they'll be in my price range!!


----------



## Seventh (Feb 4, 2007)

cheers for that Ahtraven, 100% amel het anery you say? nice one.

thought i was right with the opal business :lol2:


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> not much mate, prices have bombed (think i said in 2004 they would lol)


 
bloody hell niggy youve updated your web site lol


----------

